# Is neem safe for dogs? It kills stink bugs.



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

i checked the extension notes and they say to use neem for fleas and shampoo. so if you can use it on dogs then i guess it's not a problem for dogs. it is an oil, a botanical pesticide that is derived from a plant. so i think it would be okay for the dogs. 
good luck, i can feel the invasion coming.
beth


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Last time I can remember a large number of stink bugs in Maryland was in the 80's. I lived near a farm then, on Kent Island, and they were all over our screen doors and windows.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

If I see one more stink bug today I am going to scream!!!!! I had one in the car buzzing around on my way home from the store ... I really had trouble keeping my eyes on the road and not that dumb bug. My son spent his morning on Friday caulking the spaces around all my window screens so I can open the windows when it cools off this week...and I can't squish them so I vac them up when they get in the house but at the end of the day have to toss the vac bag so it won't stink. Sorry about the the rant...I need to look into the neem oil. Where do you buy it?


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

*Neem oil at Lowe's*

We found neem at Lowe's. It is supposed to be effective for two weeks. Where we have sprayed the diluted version - I think it's 2 tablespoons to a gallon of water - the stink bugs have left or died. We're still washing down the deck surfaces and keeping the dogs away from those areas while we do more research, but I think this is going to be a winner.

Other products that are supposed to do 'em in are Dawn dish washing liquid and/or insecticidal soap.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

I tried the Dawn...I now have clean stink bugs  Will look for the neem tomorrow, thanks.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Good luck!


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

*Stink bugs gone - neem oil does the trick!*

Where we sprayed the neem oil solution yesterday, we have no stink bugs today! The north wall that was alive with the infernal critters is just a wall this evening. Hurray!!!! arty2:


----------

